# Have you ever seen 4G speeds like this?..



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

I just got these numbers, consistently, on my parents farm near Hemet, CA. Ive never seen speeds like this anywhere online, let alone in an area that has as many dirt roads as paved.

Go big red haha. Now hurry up and release the GNex already..


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

37 down 18 up in the Detroit ghetto... Lol... Probably cause none can afford big red...lol


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've hit 54down 74 up on the thunderbolt when it came out. No one was on the network. Yeah it's possible


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Lol! Amazing! I love watchin new technology change the world and how we interact with it.

I hit 28 in my car late last night and thought it was TOP DAWG in my area. Probably still is but you sir, I tip my hat to.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

maltby84 said:


> I just got these numbers, consistently, on my parents farm near Hemet, CA. Ive never seen speeds like this anywhere online, let alone in an area that has as many dirt roads as paved.
> 
> Go big red haha. Now hurry up and release the GNex already..


I hit 27 in lake Elsinore, were neighbors. Dudes, have you guys tried the "masqed crusader " app on the market? My ish was fast before but I noticed a difference. They have a free trial, just try it.


----------



## Duckkarl (Jun 16, 2011)

I have seen some great speed too. I live out in the middle of nowhere and was shocked to have 4G signal.


----------



## stoffelck (Oct 24, 2011)

I have hit 74mpbs in Cincinnati by the airport. I live by the airport







Wifes charge gets 1/2 of my bionic in same room. So get your Gnex. lol results may change... just saying the Germans make great radios


----------



## brandon2x (Aug 5, 2011)

stoffelck said:


> I have hit 74mpbs in Cincinnati by the airport. I live by the airport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's crazy. I work maybe 5-6 miles from the Cincinnati airport in Florence and Im lucky to see 20 down and 10 up.


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

brandon2x said:


> That's crazy. I work maybe 5-6 miles from the Cincinnati airport in Florence and Im lucky to see 20 down and 10 up.


 I'm in blue ash. I'll try later and post results.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcdade (Sep 6, 2011)

I live in east gate and i wish I had speeds like that .best I have is 27 up & 16 down.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Didn't realize there were so many Ohio users lol. I get 20 or so in the fairfield area


----------



## stoffelck (Oct 24, 2011)

And those are my typical speeds. Same as yours. But have hitt 74. Still 2x as fast as my cable internet. Which is nice


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

These numbers can't be legit. There ridiculous. Something must be wrong with the app

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

look and see if they are set to mbs or kbs. I set mine to mbs and get rediculous speeds sometimes, other times I get around 8.... SERIOUSLY THOUGH, has anyone tried the masqed crusader app? I noticed a crazy difference. not in speed test but general browsing is faster than my laptop on my home network (fios), no exaggeration.<did I spell that right? i don't think I've ever had to spell that before......


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

Here in Phoenix my typical speed tests come back in between 16-21mbps Down and 5-6mbps Up. Best I ever got was 27/8.


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bigsapz said:


> These numbers can't be legit. There ridiculous. Something must be wrong with the app
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Yed and the 
even comething YEO
IN


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bigsapz said:


> These numbers can't be legit. There ridiculous. Something must be wrong with the app
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Actually yes they can be. If few users are using the tower then no real traffic...


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

maltby84 said:


> Yed and the
> even comething YEO
> IN


Wanna try that again? Lol
Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Actually yes they can be. If few users are using the tower then no real traffic...


That's simply insane. It's literally like carrying a lightening bolt in your pocket!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bigsapz said:


> That's simply insane. It's literally like carrying a lightening bolt in your pocket!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


It's easy when nobody else is using it lol. Hell I get about 3.5mbs on 3g when nobody is using it in the middle of the night.


----------



## TechnoHippie (Dec 8, 2011)

I been getting 30mb down and 17mb up in Honolulu, Hawaii - numbers seem to drop in half a few miles down the beach in Waikiki. Haven't tried on any of the other islands yet.


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

maltby84 said:


> Yed and the
> even comething YEO
> IN


Note to self: do not let 11 year old cousin within 10 ft of my phone again.

The little brat did something similar on my fb status too. Guess I missed this one haha. Just for that Im keeping his Christmas present for myself, I guess AC Revelations will be a good way to pass the time until big red lets the GNex out of jail.


----------

